# Over The Hedge - new Dreamworks movie



## user2 (Feb 5, 2006)

I've seen a trailer of it yesterday when I was watching Chicken Little (the porcupine is the coolest btw!) and I soooo fell in love with it!!

It's a typical Dreamworks movie with cute little animals! I think they're trying to find out about the world behind their hedge that seperates their yard from the world....kinda The Village-ish but sooooooo cute!!!

And Avril Lavinge voiced one of the Opossums!!

You gotta check out their page: http://www.overthehedgemovie.com/

May 19!!


----------



## user2 (Feb 12, 2006)

Can't believe noone likes it!!!!!


----------

